# we have been keeping keeping goldfish for the past 5 years



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

but the last one has now died. I am now thinking of keeping tropical fish are they difficult to keep?????


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

They're supposed to be eaiser to keep and hardier then goldfish. I find the danio species to be pretty much bomb proof.

I am sure someone with more experience then myself will be along later with more information for you


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

See i find tropical fish hard to keep than goldfish & other cold water fish ...but thats just me i have had my coldwater fish for about 7 years now ..i love em 

But trop fish are great..


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

In general tropicals are slightly hardier than goldfish and are also less demanding when it comes to the space required by these fish, however the term 'tropical fish' is very broad and there are quite a few species that are only suitable for experienced fishkeepers. The secret to success in all branches of the fishkeeping hobby is research. 

Before we recommend anything however we will need to know some information on the tank size, your budget and what fish tickle your fancy.


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

we have a 23L tank at the moment.
I am not hot on the names of tropical fish all i know are the angel and anenome fish :blushing:. 
I am a childminder so would like something that would be interesting to the children


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have both and I do find that the tropical fish are easier to care for. My goldfish are mucky pups! The only tropical fish I have had a problem with are the guppies, I just don't seem to be able to keep those for some reason. For the last 7 years I have had tetras (neons, black widows), corydoras, plecos, silver sharks, hatchet fish, angels). I would love a marine tank one day too.


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

o.k i am going to have to google all of those fish to see what you mean


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

i was thinking about a "nemo" fish are they difficult


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

vicky10 said:


> i was thinking about a "nemo" fish are they difficult


They are marine fish, totally different set up needed


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

aahhhhhh see now i am getting more confused.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

I have marine fish, tropical and coldwater fish (not all in the same tank mind!) out of all of them I find the tropical are the easiest to keep marine tanks can take years to establish, marine fish can be pretty expensive to buy and you have to be prepared for losses in the early weeks/months of setting them up.

I'd personally go for tropical fish although marine fish are very nice too look at it's a pretty expensive hobby! Goldfish I've found tend to produce more waste, so more time spent on cleaning them out every few weeks via doing water changes.


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

o.k thats sorted it then, i cant cope with lots of deaths etc, the kids wont have nemo then .


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm glad that you're not going down the 'nemo' route, I've had four different reef systems in recent years and they've all been fairly hard work. I've already wasted a lot of money due to my mistakes in the learning process. 

For a 23 litre tank I would suggest a single Siamese fighting fish (_Betta __splendens_) or if you can find them, Microrasboras, these are absolutely wonderful little fish.


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

thankyou, again i'll google them just to see what the ***** you are going on about
thanks again


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

those are really pretty thankyou and they come in soooo many different colours


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Just a word of caution with some of the angel and tetra fish. They can be very picky about their water quailty.

Glowlight Danios are great for a splash of colour and pretty much indestructable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Just a word of caution with some of the angel and tetra fish. They can be very picky about their water quailty.
> 
> Glowlight Danios are great for a splash of colour and pretty much indestructable.


And would also be too big for a 23 litre tank, unless she intends to upgrade.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Oops sorry! For some reason I get it into my head they everyone has humongous tanks :blushing:


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

nope i do not intend to upgrade, it took me ages to persude the oH to get me this tank LOL. I will be happy with just a few


----------



## wolves fan (Aug 4, 2009)

I Have Tripical And Goldfish My Tropicals Are Really Easy To Keep 


In Tank 
1x Silver Shark 
2x Black Mollys
2x Neon Tetra I Think 

And My Goldfish


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

thankyou, the shark one will keep my eldest one happy.. 

next question, what temp do i need to keep the tank at?? i put the thermometeer in the tank yesterday and turned the nozzle on the top. it dosnt tell you what temp it at the top of the thermometer so you have to guess!!!! and wait until the water warms up i suppose and go by what the temp gauge says on the glass.


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

You might find some of the articles here of interest.

Articles On Pet Tropical Fish


----------

